# Seeking suggestions for solid/quality/BUDGET 18650/CR123 Flashlight.



## SixCats! (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi all,

Per the title, I am in the market for a reliable/good solid qualtiy ONE cell 18650 Flashlight. I prefer a REAR clicky. I am not in need of a fancy Flashlight with all sorts of bells and whistles. I don't need IN-Flashlight charging etc., just a simple L-M-H that takes one 18650 (or two CR123's). Of course, if a suggested/recommend Flashlight already incorporates Moonlight/Strobe, that would be fine. I very much appreciate any recommendations/sugestions you may offer. Thank you.

SixCats!


----------



## chillinn (Sep 13, 2020)

Check out Convoy. I sure am... decent drivers, attractive hosts, and difficult to believe how low the prices are.


----------



## SixCats! (Sep 13, 2020)

Thank you Chillinn. I will check out Convoy for sure!

SixCats!


----------



## knucklegary (Sep 13, 2020)

Convoy are amazingly well machined for such cheap flashlights


----------



## hsa (Sep 13, 2020)

Wowtac A1s neutral white. Thirty bucks, it's amazing.


----------



## Buck91 (Sep 14, 2020)

Convoy s2+ is about as quality budget as there is. If you really want simple and quality the surefire G2X pro would be solid. I think they are up to $60 these days though.

Otherwise I’d strongly consider looking at Sofirn.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Sep 14, 2020)

For no-frills budget lighting with great build quality, it's either Convoy or Sofirn. They're hard to compete with.


----------



## SixCats! (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi all,

I very much appreciate all your suggestions. Please note that I am looking into/checking out all suggestions. So far, all three suggestions (CONVOY, SOFIRN, WOWTECH) look good. I need to revisit each one again to figure out which one best fits my needs. I have no doubt ALL three are very good basic Flashlights. Thanks again all.

SixCats!


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 16, 2020)

Lumintop GT Mini. It comes with ramping UI, but with instructions to reprogram pretty much any way you want it.


----------



## SixCats! (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi Timothybil, I'll for sure check into Lumintop as I'm a BIG fan of their Flashlights owning several. Thanks.

SixCats!


----------



## prof student (Oct 29, 2020)

Convoy does NOT make any flashlights that take CR123 x 2. I asked. He doesn't have drivers to handle the higher voltage. He makes them to handle rechargeables.


----------



## Buck91 (Oct 29, 2020)

prof student said:


> Convoy does NOT make any flashlights that take CR123 x 2. I asked. He doesn't have drivers to handle the higher voltage. He makes them to handle rechargeables.




Interestingly, my S2+ will run off a single CR123 using the shorter battery tube. Haven't done runtime tests, though.


----------



## prof student (Nov 22, 2020)

Buck91 said:


> Interestingly, my S2+ will run off a single CR123 using the shorter battery tube.



Yes, that is CR123 x 1, not CR123 x 2. 
3 volts vs 6 volts. 
The drivers he uses can't use batteries over the standard li-ion charge, of what....4.2 volts? 

If he used a "super driver" as he called it, expanding the use if primaries....I would think their market would open up even more!


----------



## Mr Bman (Nov 23, 2020)

What is your budget?


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Nov 25, 2020)

prof student said:


> Yes, that is CR123 x 1, not CR123 x 2.
> 3 volts vs 6 volts.
> The drivers he uses can't use batteries over the standard li-ion charge, of what....4.2 volts?
> 
> If he used a "super driver" as he called it, expanding the use if primaries....I would think their market would open up even more!


I'm not so convinced. 

I don't know anyone personally who has had or has got a light that runs on 2 x CR123a. It's a pretty oddball setup really, as the batteries are expensive. And often not that easy to buy over the shelf. Previously limited to camera shops in the UK at least. Which themselves are also a rarity these days.

I think the format has only ever really been popular with a niche around certain US Police forces and similar. Which is the where likes of Surefire became popular. Overall I think an 18650 is a much better power source in every regard.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Nov 25, 2020)

SixCats! said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Per the title, I am in the market for a reliable/good solid qualtiy ONE cell 18650 Flashlight. I prefer a REAR clicky. I am not in need of a fancy Flashlight with all sorts of bells and whistles. I don't need IN-Flashlight charging etc., just a simple L-M-H that takes one 18650 (or two CR123's). Of course, if a suggested/recommend Flashlight already incorporates Moonlight/Strobe, that would be fine. I very much appreciate any recommendations/sugestions you may offer. Thank you.
> 
> SixCats!


Another vote for Convoy.

For the price you can buy n' try with them too. Or like many, just end up with a load of them, as they really are that good.

I have 6 different Convoy tube lights on the shelf next to me. And another couple of larger ones on the shelf behind me. All are great and all are used often.

Lots of other good lights out there too mind. But the Convoys are great vfm.


----------

